# Aktuelle Seite aus IFRAME ermitteln



## Sebigf (2. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte die aktuell angezeigte Seite aus dem Iframe ermitteln.

Bisher sieht es so aus, mit alert() für die Anzeige



```
var url = parent.document.getElementById("page").src;
    alert(url);
```


----------



## Quaese (2. März 2006)

Hi,

versuch es mal mit

```
var url = parent.document.getElementById('page').getAttribute('src');
alert(url);
```
Ciao
Quaese


----------



## Sebigf (2. März 2006)

Danke für die Antwort.

Leider gibt es genau das gleiche aus, leider... 
Problem ist, er versucht eben nur SRC auszugeben und nicht den wirklichen aktuellen Wert im Fenster.

Gibt es vielleicht einen anderen Weg, mit PHP durch inkludieren, aber dass, ein z.b. DIV immer mit eingeblendet wird ?! Ich denk JS währe da schon der beste Weg, aber Alternativen währen auch gut...

Danke


----------



## Quaese (2. März 2006)

Dann sprich den iFrame doch über das Objekt *frames* an.

```
alert(parent.frames["page"].location);
```
Der iFrame muss in diesem Fall ein *name*-Attribut mit dem Wert *page* besitzen.

```
<iframe id="page" name="page" src="dokument.html"></iframe>
```
Ciao
Quaese


----------



## Sebigf (2. März 2006)

Super, es geht !

Noch eine Frage dazu...

Kannst du mir sagen, wie / ob ich die GET Werte (?site=muuh) aufteilen und auswerten kann ?


----------



## Quaese (2. März 2006)

Hi,

hab mir dafür mal eine kleine Routine geschrieben - vielleicht kannst du damit etwas anfangen.

```
/* ******* URL-PARAMETER AUSWERTEN UND ASSOZIATIVES ARRAY ERSTELLEN ******** *
  * Folgendes Script wertet Parameter aus, die über die URL übergeben wurden  *
  * und erstellt daraus ein assoziatives Array mit dem Namen "arrGet".        *
  * ------------------------------------------------------------------------- *
  * Beispiel: www.domain.de/index.html?param1=wert1&param2=wert2&param3       *
  * Ergibt folgendes assoziatives Array:                                      *
  * arrGet['param1'] -> wert1                                                 *
  * arrGet['param2'] -> wert2                                                 *
  * arrGet['param3'] -> param3                                                *
  *                                                              Quaese, 2004 *
  * ************************************************************************* */

  // Array für Parameter deklarieren
  var arrGet = new Array();

  // Falls Parameter über die URL übergeben wurden
  if(window.location.search != ""){
    // Parameter-String auslesen
    var strParam = window.location.search;
    // Fragezeichen am Anfang des Strings entfernen
    strParam = strParam.substr(1,strParam.length);
    // Einzelne Parametergruppen splitten
    var arrGroups = strParam.split("&");

    // Hilfsarray deklarieren
    var arrHelp = new Array();

    // Alle Gruppen durchlaufen
    for(var i=0; i<arrGroups.length; i++){
      // Parametergruppe am Gleichheitszeichen erneut splitten
      arrHelp = arrGroups[i].split("=");

      // Falls es sich um eine Variable mit dazugehörigen Wert handelt
      if(arrHelp.length == 2)
        arrGet[arrHelp[0]] = arrHelp[1];

      // Falls es sich um eine Variable ohne dazugehörigen Wert handelt
      if(arrHelp.length == 1)
        arrGet[arrHelp[0]] = arrHelp[0];

      // Array wieder löschen
      arrHelp.length = 0;

    } // ENDE - for(var i=0; i<arrGroups.length; i++)
  }
```
Ciao
Quaese


----------

